# MK3 Bose Radio to Aftermarket/Alpine Radio - Wiring Assistance Needed



## elmcitizen (Oct 26, 2005)

So, I'd like to replace the Bose head unit that came in my 1998 Jetta GLX with an aftermarket CD player (Alpine). I used the wiring diagram below to wire up everything, which should be fine, but I understand I need to use 1 wire from the pink harness to be connected to the blue wire off the Alpine (Amp Lead turn on) to tell the Bose amp to power on.

Does anyone know what wire needs to be used? Anyone have any experience doing this? Offer a proper wiring diagram or additional info?

Basic Wiring Diagram:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Forum-FAQ&p=40890535&viewfull=1#post40890535

Bose Wiring Diagram:
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/audio/boseaudio.jpg[

98 and up Base Radio Wiring Diagram
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/audio/obdIIbase.jpg


----------

